# Suche Datenkabel PC auf S7 300 CPU



## s.leuschke (7 Juli 2008)

Suche dringend ein Datenkabel vom PC auf S7 300 .
Meins ist defekt, und die Neuen kosten auch gleich mal 400,-€.

Für Hilfe und Angebote besten Dank.

Gruss Sven


----------



## Hawk (7 Juli 2008)

schau mal beim folgenden link, da gibts vielleicht den richtigen tip für dich 

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20687

das posting von *Grubba* ist für dich vielleicht besonders interessant.


----------

